# Incredible Prices For Vostoks ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have just checked e-bay to monitor progress on two Vostoks, one attracted bids of over Â£60 the other over Â£40.

Both were described as being from the ussr period and did not appear to be paticularly special. Are these madly inflated prices or are the watches of particular interest or merit?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I have just checked e-bay to monitor progress on two Vostoks, one attracted bids of over Â£60 the other over Â£40.
> 
> Both were described as being from the ussr period and did not appear to be paticularly special.Â Are these madly inflated prices or are the watches of particular interest or merit?
> 
> ...


*Madly* inflated prices IMHO









However as has been said before, a watch (or anything else) is worth whatever someone is prepared to pay


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > I have just checked e-bay to monitor progress on two Vostoks, one attracted bids of over Â£60 the other over Â£40.
> ...


most of the old ones I have seen go for around the Â£20-30


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I have just checked e-bay to monitor progress on two Vostoks, one attracted bids of over Â£60 the other over Â£40.
> 
> Both were described as being from the ussr period and did not appear to be paticularly special. Are these madly inflated prices or are the watches of particular interest or merit?
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

Polo_Step said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > Are these madly inflated prices or are the watches of particular interest or merit?
> ...


Well, absent a link, I can't say anything about these particular watches.

The biggest surprise I had lately was seeing a Slava doctor's watch go for almost US$70, though it was a very interesting piece.

Some of these items are apparently being bid on by imbeciles or shills, getting involved in competitive bidding in the first day or two. Crazy.


----------

